# Lamictal - change in generics cause a problem?



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

If you have seen my last posting on my Naltrexone topic. The Naltrexone isn't working well for me (iv'e been using it one month and had an incredible increase in DP'd spells; and their severity). However, after doing further research i found that during the same time i was taking the naltrexone my pharmacy switched me to another generic form of lamictal (from the TEV - diamond shaped tablets i had been taking) to the MYL (round shaped tablets). I did some research on the net and found that people report more side effects, it not being as effective, etc.

So i had to email my (poor guy, he responded right back at 2:15am re: stopping the naltrexone) pdoc and ask if this could have been causing the increase in DPD spells the entire time and NOT the naltrexone.

Problem is, their is no way to know.

Now i have to f--- stop the naltrexone, and possibly start all over - Go back to the better form of Lamictal (if i can afford it) and see if it makes a difference. Then possibly try naltrexone again down the line.

More than likely he will write back and say to just discontinue the naltrexone and stay on the new generic and see if it just works the same (w/o naltrexone) like it did before naltrexone. Then we know it was the naltrexone and not the new generic of lamictal.

Anyone had problems in switching of generics with lamictal?

Chris

Here is what i wrote him -

Thanks. One more thing please -

On 12/20/09 (which is when i went up to 100mg of Naltrexone) the pharmacy gave me a different type of Lamotrigine (different generic, its called tablet MYL / Instead of the tablet TEV) TEV being the one i had being taking.

I checked drugs.com to ensure that it was the correct drug. It is, just made by a different manufacturer.

I did some research, MANY people don't like the MYL form.

People reporting effects of the switch from TEV to MYL -
http://www.topix.com/forum/med/T5NPN13R4N1SOVCN7/p7

Can you call my pharmacy and have them switch me back to the tablet TEV that I was taking. It may prove to have a difference.

We may be able to try the Naltrexone down the line if in fact it was the switch in generics that caused the increase in DP spells the entire time (it was switched the same time i increased to 100mg of naltrexone and have been using this new form ever since).

I don't need to be switched to the BRAND Lamictal. Only to generic TABLET TEV.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Sketch,

I can't figure this really. I was looking at my pills.

I would check http://www.rxlist.com

I did see that board where people are talking about different types of generic Lamictal. The site does ask people to call the Food and Drug Administration if they have problems. Or I think it's the FDA.

I just looked at my pills.

I take 200mg Lamictal/daily. My pills/generic used to be blue diamonds. The are now white circles.

I read the pill. MINE reads. *ZC 82 * I notice that with three Rx's I have they come from different companies. My lamotrigine manfacturer is listed as CADILA (ZYDUS) in New Jersey. My two other meds the manufacturer is ... citalopram (TORRENT), and clonazepam TEVA

I never really get any side effects for most of my meds. Often they don't work, even at high doses.

I would definitely follow up with a pharmacist to explain the difference, and go to rxlist.com it has all sort of info on all meds, what they look like, side effects, etc.

The FDA (in theory) makes certain generics are very similar to the brand name. This has to be so with all medications -- heart meds ... all sorts of stuff.
I plugged in both TEV and MYL ... interesting is the clonazepam bottle says TEVA ... I'm guessing that might be the same company? Says it on the bottle.

I hope you figure this out.

*Oh, there is a Tylenol recall, a lot of related pain meds recall on there. Check it out.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Also Sketh, I don't see stopping the Naltrexone .. I see that as the factor more than the lamotrigine. I'm guessing you are having problems with that. Also, I would think instead of dropping the Naltrexone (unless you wish) you could find the difference between the Lamictal tablets and simply switch back over -- I've tried different SSRIs and my doctor just switched me from one to another.

Very curious what these codes mean, save it is the place these things are manufactures.

I'd consult a pharmacist ... they're going to know more about the coding on these meds. It's their job. Also, could there be a difference re: slow release or something. Sounds strange as lamotrigine takes a while to build up in your bloodstream and a while to leave your bloodstream. Hmm, I suppose you could simply ask your doctor to go off the Lamictal ... as it will take time to leave your system. In THAT experiment you might see if that is the problem.

This is one reason I'm concerned about adding Naltrexone as I am not a good candidate for a real trial of the med alone. These other variables can skew your response. I'll agree with that.

Ah, and I was VERY surprised that someone on that board mentioned having horrible skin reactions -- did that person seek treatment. That's Steven Johnson syndrome and should be treated IMMEDIATELY. Why haven't they gone to the hospital. That is the one VERY dangerous side-effect of a number of meds. You don't sit around with it. My doctors have always said, if that developed .. a rash ... go to the ER, and call my doctor!

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.rxlist.com/pill-identification-tool/article.htm

Here is a link to pill imprint codes.
Damn I wish I had my old blue diamond shaped lamotrigine ... all gone. The last bit expired. I won't go with expired meds, even though my father (a doctor) said it is for safety precautions. But granted he was a doctor waaaay back in the 30s, 40s, 50s, 60s!!!!! My God if he were alive he would be 104 years old!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

hey, sorry to barge into your thread with an off topic remark.

But I just took lamictal - round tablet. and im getting increased heart rate. its freaky. i got the same from Seroquel. is this a common side effect? for some reasom im scared of this drug. i took 25 mg


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

solaris3618 said:


> hey, sorry to barge into your thread with an off topic remark.
> 
> But I just took lamictal - round tablet. and im getting increased heart rate. its freaky. i got the same from Seroquel. is this a common side effect? for some reasom im scared of this drug. i took 25 mg


You aren't barging in! Perfectly relevant question!

Solaris (I loved the original Russian film Solyaris ... did I mention this before .. anyway)

Here is a link to side effects for Lamictal
http://www.rxlist.com/lamictal-drug.htm

I don't see anything heart related. But everyone is different.
This could be related to anxiety at starting the new med.
I get a jumpy, racy heart when I am anxious.

Best I can say is to ask your doctor. Also, 25mg is a starting dose. I don't recall any side-effects at all on the med and I take 200mg now.
I'd say report this to your doc if this persists.
Everyone reacts differently to meds.

Best,
D


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Dreamer

Thanks so much for the reassurance. When i wrote that I was in the beginnings of a complete panic attack. Ugh, the most horrible experience ever. I hate it when you get the high pitched ringing in ears/blacking out feeling/vertigo/increased heart rate. Its been a while since I had one of those.

I have been taking 25 mg yesterday and today, with no symptoms at all. A relief! Trying new medication does have its anxieties!

Solyaris is one of my FAVS too!! I dont know how to label the movie as a genre, but its awesome. I like the new george clooney remake as well. The soundtrack is literally out of this world!


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I started with the generic lamotrigine 4 days ago and returned from a doctors appointment today with a new prescription which stated 'Brand name only'. My doctor told me to stop taking the generic and start the Lamictal brand right away. He was insistent on taking the brand name as he has had problems in the past with generic lamotrigine. I have also been reading through the topix.com generic lamotrigine thread. A Countless number of people have reported problems when going from brand name Lamictal to generic lamotrigine for both Epilepsy and Bipolar disorder. I have also heard elsewhere online that one person's 'barometer' for the effects of lamictal was the extent of depersonalization, and had increased feelings of DP on generic. I was convinced to say the least. I haven't had a problem with other generics in the past, but with the amount of reports online, and the doctors orders, I'm sticking with Glaxo's Lamictal. I might be going the brand name route, but i _did_ read of people who have been stabilized on a generic and had begun to encounter problems when switching generics, but yes a change from generic to generic could definitely result in some incongruities in bioavailability.

~ Jay


----------

